# Which antibiotic?



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

OK, I've searched through the archives and didn't really see anything that pertains to my issue (although I could have overlooked it, I've been known to do that). So, I'm hoping to once again utilize the the knowledge of those more experienced than me.

I recently bred my female mal; last breeding was 4-18. This afternoon, I noticed some light discharge; it was thin and brownish in color and was just a couple of spots on the cloth when I "wiped" her hoo-hoo. I checked her again about an hour later and found a little more, but it was slightly thicker and looked more like pus.

Now, after her last heat, she developed and infection and had some pus coming from her girly part. I put her on cephalexin for 10 days; I wasn't seeing any discharge at all on the 2nd day of the medication but of course, finished them out, no problem since. 

I'm a concerned she's developed another infection but I'm unsure of what antibiotics I can safely give her since she may be with child(ren). From what I can tell, so far, amoxicillin seems to be pretty safe and I've had a couple of people tell me the cephalexin is ok too. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The one a vet recommends. Have her checked out. 
Could possible be Piometria? (sp)


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> The one a vet recommends. Have her checked out.
> Could possible be Piometria? (sp)


Ditto. A pyometra could result in emergency spay or death!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Ditto. A pyometra could result in emergency spay or death!



Huge ditto.

Your vet (and the culture s/he will do) is essential.

Please be completely up-front with the vet about using the cephalexin. It's very important.

JMO.


eta:
https://www.vetconnect.com.au/5min/data/10001001.htm


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Pyometra has crossed my mind. This is the 4th heat cycle she's had since I've owned her. Th first 2 were fine. The last one she had some discharge afterwards, thus the antibiotics, which cleared it up. No signs of anything out of the ordinary until today with this heat. She's acting great, like always, and acted normal last time. I'm going to call the vet in the morning and try to get her squezzed in. 

Are there other things that it could be? Thanks for the replies and advice by the way.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Without being there to see it, its too hard to call. A slight discharge isn't abnormal. I'd get a culture/sensitivity given her history and stay away from Baytril.

Terrasita


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Not only would she need antibiotics, but if it is a closed pyometra, then they have to give her a drug to open her cervix so the infection can drain out, for if they dont, antibiotics only wont help and she could die...please take to the vet ASAP! I dont know if she is pregnant and has pyo if she will be able to keep the pups.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't see this thread as I was packing to leave for Georgia...what'd the vet say? And no, you cannot just give whatever antibiotics you have on hand (which you should not have extra antibiotics on hand anyways, as you're supposed to give them until they are gone). They are specifically targeted for specific microbes and if you use whatever you have on hand, they may do absolutely nothing for your problem and that's how we get antibiotic resistance.


----------

